# Starting IVF July-any advice/buddies?



## KittyCat82

Hello ladies

So back from the FS and we start IVF next cycle-currently cd32 so AF due any day then gotta call them up on cd1 to book appointment for around cd21 to go through drug taking etc....

Very mixed emotions right now! Anyone going through it same time want to buddy up?:hugs:

Also, not that I am planning on drinking much or anything but is it ok to have odd glass of wine between now and cd21? Once we start the drugs I wont be drinking/having caffeine-any other do's and dont's??

Ps we are 'unexplained' as no diagnosed problems with either of us.

Thank you :thumbup:x x x


----------



## Donna210369

Hi Kittycat

I'm already a bit ahead as am in the 2ww now, but wanted to wish you all the best for this cycle. xx


----------



## Bepaisley

I'm a little ahead, on my BCP now and will find out my schedule tomorrow on shots etc
Would love to keep in touch and keep eachother occupied though, getting very anxious to start and already nervous for taking that pregnancy test after the 2ww!


----------



## Reb S

My advice is not to do anything that you might wish you hadn't if it doesn't work, but I'm sure it will. All the best x


----------



## Bepaisley

Thanks reb, r u going through ivf now?


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks ladies-Its all a bit much to take in at the mo-out of interest how many days did you take off work throughout the cycle? x


----------



## yellowbell

hi Kittycat! I'm on CD32 too and awaiting for my period to come, although I was just told today that I will be starting actually only on my July cycle so I'd be a month behind you but would love to buddy up with you if you like. 

Regarding drinking, I plan to still have a sip or two during the 21 days but once injection starts then I'll stop my caffeine (coffee, coke, tea) and alcohol intake.

My hospital will give out 2 weeks hospitalization leave and as of now I am planning to use all of it although I might probably change my mind and cut it short because I am the type who thinks too much when I've got lots of idle time so maybe it's better to keep myself occupied with going to work so I won't go crazy waiting. :)


----------



## Bepaisley

I'm only planning on taking about two days off after ER and ET. I wish I could take more but with it being the summer so many ppl at my work have preplanned vacatations and my time off will be with little notice. I wish I could take more, I know what u mean about being idle, I just feel like I can't work while going though all this, I still spend all day researching and thinking about it. I'm gonna try hard to relax but we will see what happens :)


----------



## Miss Lemon

First time ICSI for me, and I started down regulation injections 14 days ago, and due back at the clinic for scan tomorrow so hopefully will be starting stimulation v.soon. All has been ok until last night when I woke up at 3.30am having a hot flush, banging headache, then lay awake for an hour trying not to get annoyed at the way DH was breathing. Guess I can tick irritable in side effects too. Cried all the way to work, but luckily have a very understanding boss who knows I'm doing this so came home this aft and watched series 1 of sex and the city to take my mind off it all!
Trying to think positive and love my injections.


----------



## Reb S

Hi, Bepaisley, we're trying to decide whether to try again or not - I'm a bit over the hill, low AMH etc and had a pretty bad time of it last time. PMA is very important! Or watching TV to make you laugh! x


----------



## Lou32

Looks like we will be starting our second icsi in July eeek!! Our first attempt, just before Christmas, was BFN so it feels like there's more riding on this and the nerves are already kicking in.
KittyCat - Sounds like you have a good chance if they've found nothing wrong. Best of luck to you.
Just to answer your question about work - last time I took a week off sick after egg retrival as I felt pretty sore for a few days and, tbh, I wasn't good for anything as I was an emotional wreck (I made myself sick with worry waiting for the phone call from the embryologist with the fertilisation report). I then took a week off as holiday. Thankfully it was then Christmas, so I had a few extra days off before having to go back to work. Won't have that luxury this time, so it had better be good news!
Miss Lemon - I notice you're from Halifax - same as us. Are you at CRH? We went to Leeds last time but going with CRH this time.


----------



## lovecutie1

Kitty, next week we have an appointment with the FS, he will then decide when our actual process will start. I would be interested to join you ladies :)


----------



## Miss Lemon

Lou32 
Yes, am at CRH. Picked up my stim drugs this morning and start on Friday so if all goes ok, having egg retrieval at Care in Manchester w/c 4th July. Am pretty nervous about it as have heard a few horror stories of being able to feel it. Want enough sedative to down an elephant!

Planning to take 3 days off work after both this and embryo transfer and get an addictive computer game to take my mind off the TWW.


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi ladies-cd 1 for me so I have my appointment on 12th July to show how to inject etc and should start on 13th-scary! Will gothrough rest of procedure/taking time off etc then. In mean time I am going to limit my alcohol/caffeine generally be healthy then cut it out altogether from 12th! x


----------



## labmommy

Hello! I am starting bcp in July with the start of my next cycle. Should be short protocal and have by ER and ET in the beginning of August. Its our first IVF. We are not sure if the dr will reommend ICSI. OH has a SA on Friday.


----------



## Lou32

Miss Lemon said:


> Lou32
> Yes, am at CRH. Picked up my stim drugs this morning and start on Friday so if all goes ok, having egg retrieval at Care in Manchester w/c 4th July. Am pretty nervous about it as have heard a few horror stories of being able to feel it. Want enough sedative to down an elephant!
> 
> Planning to take 3 days off work after both this and embryo transfer and get an addictive computer game to take my mind off the TWW.

V exciting! We plan to go to Care Manchester for the EC too. We did plan to do it all there originally, but thinking Calderdale is nearer for all the monitoring scans. Plus Mr Debono seems nice, so it seemed like the best move. 
I have to say (and I'm really not just saying this!) that I thought the EC was a absolute breeze. It wasn't half as scary as I expected and I loved the sedation! It just feels like you're happy drunk. For me, the hardest part was waiting for the fertilisation report and then the second week, wondering if it had worked. But that's all in the mind and yes, it's just a case of finding something to take your mind off it. 
Good luck to everyone!!
x


----------



## Bepaisley

So had my mock transfer yesterday, got my schedule and signed all the paperwork. I've been on the phone all day getting all the meds ordered, I can't believe it's so much!! Oh well I'm ready to start (let's see how I feel in a few weeks) anyways end of July will be my retrieval and transfer then i guess I'll find out in august. Next Wednesday I'll start my injections of lupron. God i hope this work! Can't get over all that we have to do, I can't even imagine what it's like to get pregnant naturally. Can't even imagine a positive pregnancy test at this point.


----------



## complicated

Hey ladies, 

I am one week into Lupron and will be starting stims in one more week. Is anyone else on Lupron and feeling sickish? I just constantly feel nauseated... and it is driving me crazy.

I also work and am planning on going back to work the day after the transfer...Do you think that is going to be ok? No one at my work knows that we are doing this, or even that we have been trying for the last two years.


----------



## Miss Lemon

Lou32 - That really takes a load off about the EC. Massive thank you! 

Complicated - not on lupron so not got the nausea, but my acupuncturist told me tonight that down reg often feels horrid, and as soon as the stims start people often feel better, so hang on in there!


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Hi there

I started down regging on 22nd May and then stim'd up to last Fri only to discover 2 days before egg collection - that a polyp is too big & had to be removed. So having experienced both of the drugs... thought i'd share my side affects..
headaches & sweats (mainly at night) on down regging ...but I read to drink alot throughout the day and this really helped the headaches.
On stimming, I felt so much better to begin with but began to get knackered in early evenings... cure for this... a helpful caring DH. :) 
Best advice I have read on any of these MANY websites/threads ... is throughout this whole procedure... dont do anything you would look back at & regret.
I have changed my teabags to caffience free. Stopped alcohol (since FEB! VVVVVV hard) Had acupucture. Taken EVERY vitamin recommended. Ate properly (and organic) and even changed my shower gel so it doesnt havent parabens in it.
All i can do now is wait for operation and then I start stimming again on 11th. and do it all over again!!


----------



## labmommy

Good luck to you Hopefull! After all of that work I hope it works out for you!


----------



## Reb S

Hopeful, you've done all the right things and there's nothing else you can do except PMA and lots of :dust:


----------



## labmommy

Anyone in the states here found good prices for meds? I'm looking for follistim and possibly ganirelex? (sp??) I think the rest of the meds I can get from Walmart's pharmacy. What doses of the meds are you being prescribed?


----------



## Miss Lemon

HOPEFULL2011 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have changed my teabags to caffience free. Stopped alcohol (since FEB! VVVVVV hard) Had acupucture. Taken EVERY vitamin recommended. Ate properly (and organic) and even changed my shower gel so it doesnt havent parabens in it.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I'm totally with you on this Hopefull! The trouble is, people at work are all suspicious when I produce my caffeine free teabags! It's the alcohol I miss the most though. Found myself wandering through the booze isles at Sainsbury's last week going mmmm, wine. Mmmmm, gin and tonic....
> And don't know about you, but the healthy diet and vitamins means my nails and hair is growing ridiculously fast. Having to cut my nails every 8-10 days! Lets hope it's making for juicy mature eggs!


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Hi Miss Lemon

I have been doing it for about 6 months and finally told work a few weeks ago(such a relief not having to lie anymore!) I was drinking water at work and so they didnt guess.Do you think you could share it with someone at work,perhaps the one who makes the tea?
Yes my nails are lovely and my skin and even though I havent lost weight, my cellulite has improved. Why is it all the stuff that tastes good is bad for you.

Does anyone know - if resting is important during down regging?


----------



## Miss Lemon

The Zita West book says make sure you get plenty of sleep during down regging, and rest if you're tired. And no exercise other than gentle walking as your body is undergoing quite an upheaval. I have def. been more tired than usual. Shattered today (on 3rd day of stims) after just doing supermarket shop!


----------



## labmommy

Alright ladies, what is down regging? I know I am to take bcp before I start stims...that's all I know! Please school me here :)


----------



## Miss Lemon

I'm not sure what bcp is, but down regging is down-regulation - the drugs you take for around 14 days to stop your cycle before they start stimulating you to develop multiple eggs and a thick lining. I think they do it so they have a clean slate, and there is no chance of you ovulating naturally. The side effects can be like menopausal ones because I suppose essentially it's like an artificial menopause!:wacko:


----------



## labmommy

Oh gosh! bcp is birth control pills. I know part of that is to stop early ovulation but wow! I am not excited about menopause symptoms!


----------



## Miss Lemon

I don't think everybody gets them so keep fingers crossed! I only had them for one night, so not bad at all. I've read in other threads that drinking plenty of water helps, but then they've not mentioned this at my clinic. Can't do any harm though I suppose! 
Maybe your bcp do the job of the down regulation drugs?


----------



## Miss Lemon

it's starting to feel real now as first scan to spot follicles yesteday. Left ovary is doing great, but right one is a slow starter so they've upped my dose a bit. Trying not to think of the cost of increasing the dose, and also trying not to think about that bit I accidentally squirted out of the syringe - probably 50 quids worth! Going to have a team-talk to my right ovary tonight to encourage it. Come on right-y, you can do it....


----------



## labmommy

Oh gosh, I hope it catches up! I have accidentally squirted it out before too...it is hard the pressure and guilt we put on ourselves thinking "did this mess anything up?!" 
Let us know how it goes on. What cd are you on? Do you have scans often?


----------



## Miss Lemon

I've lost track of cycle day coz they're controlling me! Must admit that I'm quite enjoying the break from looking at my 'baby diary' to see if it's fertile time - had nearly 2 years of that.

Righty ovary has caught up - hurrah! 12 follicles which is enough now thanks body. Quality not quantity! And I'm really chuffed that my womb lining is thick and layered as I don't bleed much so was worried it wouldn't be thick enough. 

Plenty of scans at the moment. Started stimulation drugs last friday, was scanned wednesday, friday (today) and going in tomorrow for final scan and hopefully to be told when to take the 'detonator' injection 36 hours before egg collection. Will be glad when that is over. 

Feeling really positive about it all at the moment - weather helps. Lovely and sunny and english countryside in June/July is lush, fertile and beautiful.:flower:

When do you start your stimulation drugs?


----------



## Tory123

Hi 

Can I join you, I started stim last Monday. My last IVF I had OHSS and got 32 eggs so had to wait for frozen cycle once my levels had come down. This time around they have reduced my drugs so hoping the same thing won't happen again. I had scan on Friday day 5 and then got another scan tomorrow day 8. 

Good luck!

Tory x


----------



## Please

Hi Tory! Good luck for this cycle sweetie. Hope u don't mind me asking sone questions, I also had OHSS on our first cycle, they got 29 eggs. What protocol were u on first round? Have they changed it this time? How old are u? What stimming dose were u on first round? What are you on this time? Did they monitor your E2levels? Sorry so many questions just would love things to pan out just right for us both this second cycle. X

P.S I hope u don't mind me bursting in girls I'm one of those silent stalkers.


----------



## Miss Lemon

Hi Tory 
Hope it goes well for you this time! Imagine that is a nightmare when you've got so far and then had to stop. Good luck this time! 

I'm slightly worried about OHSS as I've now got 20 follicles, but the clinic said it's ok and I've got my date for egg retrieval for next Weds.

Just read all the notes and realise I don't have a dressing gown, or long t-shirt to take with me so stressing about getting into town to buy these tomorrow. Realise that this is actually really worry about the egg retrieval, but coming out in obsessing about what I'm going to wear!

PS - no worries about busting in Please - I love that you ladies are here to make me realise that I'm not the only one doing this. It's keeping me sane!


----------



## Tory123

Hi Girls

Lemon in answer to your questions:

I do have PCOS so I think that is one of the reasons I had so many eggs. I was on Long Protocol first time and stim at 300 gonal f. This time still long protocol which I was surprised at but they said I had responded well just a little too much (understatement of the year), I have started on 150 gonal f so half as last time. I had bloods and scan on day five and they phoned me to say up the dose to 187.5 which I am on now. Got another hospital appointment tom for scan and I suppose bloods so will update tom.

Wishing everyone loads of baby dust 

Tory x


----------



## Bepaisley

Agh I have PCOS also and am so worried about OHSS, I'm worried about the pain and then also the fact that you go through so much and then can't get to a fresh egg transfer. That really sux! Were they monitoring u closely, checking ur levels etc? I though OHSS could be avoided with monitoring because they can lower meds etc, or is it kinda too late once they're at that point and developing? Did u have to go to the hospital? So sorry, hope this round is better for u! As for me I'm on Lupron, start stimming on the 10th...hopefully, last scan showed a cyst so might delay things :(


----------



## Tory123

Hi Girls

First time around because I had low AMH and don't think they were aware I had PCOS as had not been diagnosed properly back then so put me on the highest dose. Don't want to worry anyone that this will defintely happen. This time they have put me on a lower dose and are checking me every three days. When I went on Monday had 8 foliciles size 10 and under and four around the 14-16 mark. They said I might be having egg collection this friday or next monday.

Good luck

Tory x


----------



## Tory123

Sorry one more thing I wasn't in any pain I did not realise I had OHSS. I even went to the pub after egg collection as the world cup was on. I would say just felt like I was a bit tender x


----------



## Miss Lemon

Good luck Tory for friday (or Mon). Just had my EC today and am so relieved that I slept through the whole thing and wasn't even aware of them doing it, let alone felt anything. 11 eggs, so waiting to hear tomorrow how many fertilize tonight. Really weird to think that a little spark of life from me & DH exists tonight in an incubator in Manchester!

Wishing you calm ovaries..:flower:


----------



## Tory123

Welldone Lemon 11 eggs. I am sure the spark of life are working very hard for you and soon you will be PUPO. 

I am not that far behind you went today and had 20 follicies about 4 over 17 but need the other ones to catch up. FS are trying to get the balance right to let the the others catch up and not over stim me. I have had my dose reduced to 112. I am having egg collection on Monday.

Good luck everyone

Tory x


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

well done Miss Lemon... & good luck for Monday Tory123.
x


----------



## Lou32

Hi, just wanted to call in and catch up with you all.we are now due to start injections around 24 July.Can't believe we're going through it all again. Doing short protocol so will be over in a flash. Miss lemon,that's great! Glad you were fine with EC. I really thought it was easiest part.x


----------



## KristyHart

Hey ladies

Firstly good luck to all of you lovely ladies.

I am 3 days into my IVF. I am on the short protocol and on day 3 of injections. I am back for a scan on Friday. Possible EC on 18th July

How are you all finding it?

xx


----------



## chichifab

hi ladies,

can I join? I am having my EC this friday and today they found some fluid when scanning my ovaries which is a sign of hyper stimulation. They told my me that they will scan me before collection and decide wether they will transfer or freeze. 

I will be praying for all of you and baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## Tory123

Hi 

Hello new ladies x

Chicifab hope you get your ET, how do you feel in yourslef? I have 20 fociles already so also worried about OHSS. Drink loads of water.


Tory x


----------



## Miss Lemon

Call from the embryologist - 10 have fertilized overnight - hooray! I must have still been groggy yesterday when typing as I said 11 eggs, but it was actually 14 in total, 11 of which turned out to be mature today. 

Tory - sounds like they monitoring you really closely, and it's good you're drinking lots of water so fingers' crossed for juicy eggs from your 20 follicles and no OHSS. 

Lou32 - great news that you've got your start date - good luck, and thanks again for EC reassurance - that helped a lot! Did you say you were having your EC at Manchester or Leeds this time?

Hello and welcome new ladies! Good luck Chichifab - also hope you get your ET. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## KittyCat82

Hello ladies-this thread has really taken off! Great reading all the posts and experiences. I am due to start down regging on Wednesday next week-any helpful tips/advice at this stage? I am pretty nervous now tbh!! x


----------



## Miss Lemon

Hi Kittycat
The waiting to start was really hard -feels like that bit in the rollercoaster when you're chugging up the first slope! It's better when you start down regging and feel you're actually getting on with it.
Only advice I can give is drink plenty of water (we're talking 1-2 litres a day). I also got some relaxation MP3's which I found really good for relaxing both body and mind, and it felt like I had something I could do to try and help the process. Still using them daily!
Good luck!


----------



## Bepaisley

Hi! I have a question for the ladies who took bcp and then Lupron. Did you all get ur period? My dr was saying today that I should have gotten it by now and sent me to get bloodwork to see if I can start stimming. Just wondering if this happened with anyone else? Also, as far as Lupron and down regging, it hasn't been bad at all. I might have had hot flashes but it's so hot here it's hard to tell! I haven't gotten headaches either maybe because I'm drinking lots of water...only thing is that I have been more tired than usual. Hoping for a board full of positives soon!


----------



## labmommy

I'm still waifting for af to start my ivf calendar. I feel it coming but nothing yet. Grrr....big day at a waterpark tomorrow with friends . I really hope af comes before then!


----------



## mmgritten

Bepaisley, I was on BCP for 3 months and then started Lupron on June 28th. Went to doc on the 30th and cyst was gone and blood level was back to normal to start stimms. I stopped taking BCP on the 4th of July and never had a period. I started Brevelle and Menapor today:) Good Luck on you journey!


----------



## Miss Lemon

chichifab said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> can I join? I am having my EC this friday and today they found some fluid when scanning my ovaries which is a sign of hyper stimulation. They told my me that they will scan me before collection and decide wether they will transfer or freeze.
> 
> I will be praying for all of you and baby dust to you all xxx

Hope your EC went well today and you get to transfer. Sending you good vibes!


----------



## Bepaisley

Hmm, I was only on bcp for one month then started Lupron. Luckily my cyst went away but the problem nowww is that my bloodwork showed I ovulated while on bcp. He wants me to come back Monday now to see what's going on, no stimms Sunday, just stay on Lupron. I dunno what this means, do they cancel the cycle? If he's keeping me on lupron they prob won't cancel right? Ugh, why cant anything go right?! I barely ever ovulate on my own, now I'm ovulating on bcp?!


----------



## chichifab

Thank so much guys!! I read each and every post

Miss lemon: so excited for you!!! Great number, I pray they all Keep on fighting!! Have you done ET yet?? 

Tory: glad you now have a start date, fingers and toes crossed for you xx

Kittycat : you are you feeling with your down regulating?? I bet you can't wait for EC!!

Right, an update from me, well had my EC today. It went well and it didn't feel bad. They collected 18 but because I am egg sharing I get 9. I am really praying that the phone call tommorow to say that most of them have fertilised! I will keep u posted xx


----------



## chichifab

All and I forgot! ET will be taking place xx


----------



## Tory123

Hello 

Well done chichifab on EC soon be PUPO!

I had my scan today got 20 folicies really hoping won't OHSS this time. My EC has changed since I had it last had it this time they give me anesthetic so I am completely out of it, last time I was a wake.

Monday will be my EC day so no meds on Sunday so feels like a day off lol

Good luck

Tory x


----------



## chichifab

Hey Tory 20 follicles is good and you won't OHSS. I had 30 follicles and I was advised to drink alot of water to avoid it. I have been drinking 2-3 liters a day! I bet you can't wait for Monday!!


----------



## Tory123

Hi Chichifab

Thanks for info perhaps I will be ok. Your right Monday can't come quick enough. I will remember to drink alot of water.

Looking forward to your update on the fert report.

Tory x


----------



## blondemop

Hi! :flower:
Can I join? I start stims tomorrow. This is my second time going through IVF. Had a successful cycle in March but sadly lost that baby. The first time I was on lupron for 3 weeks due to a cyst and then went right in to stims. I felt worse on the lupron than on the stims! This time I was just on the bcp for 1 week. Last dose was on Monday. I am starting on injections tomorrow but started to bleed this evening. I am a little nervous about that but the nurse said it might happen. I'm very happy to be moving forward but also a little nervous... could I possibly be lucky enough to have 2 successful IVF cycles in a row? I really hope so! Good luck to you all! :thumbup:


----------



## labmommy

Hi blondemop! Welcome! I hope you have a successful cycle.!
AF came on Friday and so we begin the first and hopefully THE only cycle. Monday is full bloods and ultrasound. End of next week uterine ultrasound and saline test. 12 days of birth control pills begin on Monday as well. 
:thumbup: :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Miss Lemon

Great to read that everyone is moving forward, and hello to blondemop! So sorry to hear about last time. Wishing you all the luck for this cycle. 

Know what you mean about Monday not coming fast enough Tory. I've had my ET moved to Mon as all 10 embryos growing well so they suggest waiting to see if we can get a blastocyst or two. I suppose the good thing is by the time they go back in, I'll only have a 1.5 week wait! If only my uterus would call me every day during that time to say "they're doing fine...". 

Progesterone suppositories started last night - deep joy. Drinking pints of peppermint tea to try and fend off some of the side effects!!


----------



## chichifab

That's great news Miss Lemon. Your ebmies are really doing well!! My embryologist rang this morning to say 7 fertilised. I am praying they all fight it out. Nervous about tommorrow's phone call. I hope they all last till day 5 which is wednesday!! Tory and miss lemon good luck for Monday, I will be praying for you.


----------



## Miss Lemon

you're right - I never imagined in all of this that waiting for the call each day from the embryologist would be so nerve-wracking. It's 12.55 now and I've been sitting near to the phone, trying to distract myself with a computer game since 9.30am. At least I can allow myself a morning of tenseness and stress hormones circulating - will have to be calm buddah-like from tomorrow when they're back inside (hopefully!).

Great news about your 7 little sparks chichifab! Sending them good vibes too.


----------



## chichifab

Best of luck to the Monday ladies, MissLemon and Tory hope your EC and ET goes well today!! my morning report and I have about 6 still doing well on day 3 so they are pushing them to a blayto so ET for me will be Wednesday. I send a little prayer for all you ladies xx


----------



## Miss Lemon

Yeah - that's great that they're hoping for blasto's - go girl! 

I had two blastocysts put back in today which is wonderful, but wasn't counting on having about 15mins of painful uterine contractions when I got home about 2 hours later. Really hoping that won't affect them. Off to acupuncture in a bit so hopefully that will calm everything down.

Hope EC went well Tory. 

And how are you other ladies doing?


----------



## Tory123

Hi Girls

Well done Lemon being PUPO and with two blast, good luck chichifab for Wednesday.

I had EC today went ok bit sore but not like last time when I had OHSS. Got 15 eggs and wil get the Fert result tom really nervous.

Tory x


----------



## Miss Lemon

15 eggs is brilliant Tory. Fingers' crossed for tomorrows call.


----------



## chichifab

Well done MissLemon on being on PUPO!! You will have your bfp!! And well done Tory for 15 that's a great start!! 
How are the rest of the ladies?? I am off work for a week, and I am a bit board and I normally get rid of it with a bit of clothes shopping but I dont really want to by much just in case :))


----------



## Miss Lemon

I'm off work for a week too, but the bloating from the progesterone is stopping me getting bored. It's horrible! I feel like I've been inflated with a bicycle pump, and there isn't enough room in my abdomen for all my internal organs. If I breathe deeply, it hurts my stomach! I hope this doesn't last for the next 10 days, or if all goes to plan, for the next 9 months!!!

Feel strangely down about it all at the mo. Think it might be after all the fuss of the last few weeks, you suddenly find you're home alone with your embryos. :shrug:

Hope everyone else ok.


----------



## chichifab

Awww MissLemon, hope you feel better but if not then a bfp will make up for it. I am on progesteron suposerteries what ever you call them and I am finding them ok actually. Was a bit bloated at first but now am fine, the only downside is constipation!! Oh well, I guess I will have to eat alot of fibre. 

How are you finding your 2ww miss lemon?? When are you testing?? I am testing next Friday.


----------



## Miss Lemon

Thanks! I'm testing next Thursday so they're taking their time! Have been thinking all along there is no point doing a HPT before that as if it's negative I won't believe it coz it might not show up yet, or if it's positive I won't believe it as it could be the drugs. But then found myself this morning thinking - maybe I should... Going to try to resist! How about you? Is it your ET tomorrow? Good luck!


----------



## Tory123

Hi Everyone

Not so great news for me out of the 15 eggs on 3 fert which is quite a bad rate. Got to go tom for a three day transfer just hope they make it through ok and PUPO tom. DH made me cry in a nice way he said if he could he would go and sit with the three of them to keep them company and reasure them.

Also I forgot to take my cologene last night how stupid.

Tory x


----------



## chichifab

Hey MissLemon I know how u feel about testing! Hope I won't be tempted!! I test next Friday, so pretty much around the same time with you. I go for ET tommorrow, am a bit nervous! 

Not to worry too much Tory, quality is better than quantity!! They will fight it out. So you will join us on PUPO. 

As usuall, I will continue to pray for all you ladies to get your bfp


----------



## Miss Lemon

I can understand Tory but as Chichifab says, it is def. quality over quantity. 3 good uns are better than any number of not so good ones. Zita West (the fertility queen) keeps saying that in her book. 

Sending them vibes and sure there'll be a couple of them safe inside you by tonight. And it sounds like your DH is being really supportive. That's lovely.

Good luck today ladies - thinking about you.


----------



## lizlemon

sorry to jump in but i just wanted to warn you ladies, and you might already know this, but your period can break through even on progesterone support. I was not expecting this so when it happened it hit me bad as I was waiting for the given test date, but was all over before i got chance to test.
wishing you lots of lovely BFP :dust:


----------



## chichifab

Thanx for the info lizlemon. Do you mean you had ur AF between ET and the testing date?? thanks alot for the info, much appreciated. 

How are you feeling today miss lemon 2 days after transfer?

Tory how did your ET go?

My ET was fine, I had 1 blasto put back. They gave me a picture of it. I also saw it on the monitor, it was tiny!!!

And the wait begins xx


----------



## Miss Lemon

That's great about your blasto. Welcome to PUPO! We got a picture too - amazing isn't it.

Feeling just like a regular bloated person today rather than the amazing balloon woman, so very relieved. 

My best friend came from the other side of the country to stay yesterday for a few days which has been a godsend. Sitting laughing at sex and the city DVD's is a brill way to take your mind off the waiting. But keep picturing one embryo sliding down into a womb lining cavity, getting comfy and deciding to put down some roots in case it helps!

Hope you doing ok with the wait and don't get the post transfer blues!

Hoping your transfer went well Tory.


----------



## lizlemon

Hi, my af came on the day it would do on a normal cycle, which was three days before test date. Was so not expecting it as on the suppositories so assumed no af. Wrong! Fs told when I asked that as I was not preggers and that my hormones had naturally dropped my af started. This was with a short protocol so don't know if happens with long protocol? Also watching comedies is v good a study in Mexico - think - found laughing improved chances - I'm definately going to give it a go this cycle.


----------



## Tory123

Hi 

Well done joining the PUPO gang chichifab glad ET went well with your little blast on board.

I had a little scare when I got to the hospital the nurse couldn't find a spare room so thought this was odd well she found a room and it was like a little side room with a toilet in. I thought this was not a good place to tell me bad news and thought she was going to tell me none had made it. The nurse said you ok as i was looking at her so much i told her and she said they are fine. After the initial scare was quite pleased they did icis on 7 of the eggs and only 1 fert and did ivf with the 8 and two fert so they were trying to see if it could be a sperm or egg problem they said i have no better results with icis so next time hopefully there wont be a next time but they would do ivf. 

They said they all were 4 cells which is right for now. And Grade 1 the other one grade 1/2 so they put them back he told me they were excellent quality. They are watching the other one to see if it goes to blast and will freeze. 

Feel mixed feelings from hoping it will work and remembering how last time it didn't for me. Isn't the two weeks the hardest.

Good luck everone

Tory x


----------



## chichifab

Hey Tory!! Well done!! You might end up with twins!! Dont worry, they will make it. 

I know it's easier said than done, but all we have to do is relax during our wait. And as usuall, I will praying for you all xx


----------



## Miss Lemon

Yeah Tory - Welcome to the PUPO club! It's exciting isn't it! Sounds like you got some good quality embryos there so well done Mrs. As you say, we all have to get good at waiting now. I've got a list of the days that I'm crossing off each night (started it when I needed to remind myself what I was taking when) and there aren't many more to cross off until D Day when you compare how long we've been doing this.

LizLemon - thanks for letting us know that AF might come. I'd not considered that and best to be forewarned. I'm pleased because I was thinking that if this doesn't work, then I'd really like to go on a murder mystery weekend straight after because it is a brilliant way of forgetting normal life for a weekend as you get so into the plot. But then I thought I couldn't do that with AF as it's really painful for me, but it could be possible if period over and done with by then anyway. 

Of course I'm hoping that none of us have a period again for at least 9 months!!

How are you ladies coping with the waiting? Any tips from people who have done this before?


----------



## Tory123

Hi 

Lemon Not got many tips on how to pass the time. I am going on holiday Monday so hopefully that will pass sometime. Although worried will over do it with all the walking. Any suggestions what to drink when in club house obviously vodka and coke is out. I usually have diet coke but dont think this would not be good for me is orange juice ok or should i stick to water?

I have taken it easy for two days although had car trouble day of ET and did quite a bit of running around slightly worried it will effect things. How many days have you taken easy for and when will you go back to do normal stuff housework etc?

Thinking of you all

Toryx


----------



## Miss Lemon

I'm sure orange juice will be fine! That's great that you're going on hols to take your mind off the wait. The books I've read say that everyone is different with the amount of rest they need afterwards, and recommend listening to your body. If you feel ok, then work, if you're knackered, then rest. I must admit that yesterday was the first day I felt remotely like myself since the EC the previous Wednesday!

I know what you mean about housework etc. I've had DH doing the vacuuming and watering the plants in the garden! Long may it last. They say don't lift any heavy weights but don't give an indication of what is heavy. Is that a full watering can? half-full?

On a positive note, the nurse at ET said to me that nothing I do/don't do will affect what happens now with the embryos, but that they give us the list to follow so that if it doesn't work, we don't blame something we did.


----------



## chichifab

Hi MissLemon and Tory! Glad you guys are coping well with the wait. I had a friend over last night and hubby was working so we had a girly night watching chic flicks. Its really had not to think about it.

Went to the shops with hubby yesturday and couldn't help going in Baby U R's (thats sad isn't it lol)

Anyway, I hope you guys are doing fine!!


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Miss Lemon said:


> I know what you mean about housework etc. I've had DH doing the vacuuming and watering the plants in the garden! Long may it last. They say don't lift any heavy weights but don't give an indication of what is heavy. Is that a full watering can? half-full?

Hi 
My friend that is now pregnant after successful IVF ...she says she didnt lift anything heavier than a kettle. I am on day 5 of stimming ,second time around and I am taking 2 weeks off work and not lifting a finger. I know the books n nurses say that it makes no difference but I am not risking it, then I know I cant blame myself if its unsuccessful. I'll be pulling my hair out at day-time TV by the end of it ha ha...there is only so much Jeremy Kyle you can take :haha:

I wish you ALL the luck in the world.xxxx:flower:


----------



## Miss Lemon

I just had to give myself a good talking to as I spent all last night and this morning obsessing. I was OK and could forget about it until I started to get AF coming soon feelings. I know that can be a good sign - or it could simply be AF coming soon and that's what's doing my nut in. I feel I've been in this situation every month for the last couple of years. Please come fast if you're coming AF - I can't stand this for another 5 days. Actually, I feel so bloated and about to start that if I haven't by the end of the weekend, then it can't be coming. 

Just re-read this self-obsessed rant, and starting to realise what you ladies meant when you said this bit is the worst. Arghhh. How are you all doing?


----------



## chichifab

Hi MissLemon,

Dont worry to much, I know its easier said than done!! That really sounds like a good sign. Most poeple have AF signs as early pregnancy signs. Its not over at all, actually its only beginning! I bet your little one is just tucked up inside you. Remember, postive thinking does help towards a positive outcome. Get yourself distructed like reading a book. I hope you feel better xx

I am actually looking foward to going back to work on monday as I know it will keep me busy and will keep my mind off it until test day. I am actually worried if my progesterone is working.


----------



## Tory123

Hi 

Miss Lemon with you on the obsessing. I worry most time that I don't have any symptoms but it is on the 3rd from ET on 2dt. I have been suffering from heartburn quite a bit think this would be to earlier to be a sign so can the progesterone?

Hope work goes well chichifab Monday and passes the time.

My OTD is not until the 27th July although last time I got my AF 9 days later which will be this friday. Loads of knicker watching round that time.

Tory x


----------



## Miss Lemon

What makes you think your pogesterone not working chichifab? Sure it will be doing it's job!

I'm back to work tomorrow too, then away with work Tues (leaving the seminar a day early to come back for test day - argh!). I'm not looking forward to it as the painful stomach/guts bloating is back courtesy of the evil progesterone suppositories and I'm just shuffling round the house in jogging bottoms. Let's hope it has gone tomorrow and I can get some work trousers on!

Doing much better at not symptom watching - although rather emotional. Some lovely music on the radio had me crying into my all-bran this morning. Hey ho. And also feel myself weakening about doing a home test. I just want to have some inkling before going into the hospital and then being told. You have an inkling of how you did in an exam before results day. To go in 'blind' feels even scarier. Mind you, tomorrow is the only opp as away Tues morning and don't want to find out in a hotel toilet! We'll see. 

Anyway - good luck at work chichifab and on hols Tory. May your embryo's be growing well!


----------



## KristyHart

Hi ladies

How are you all feeling? Is it ok to join in?

I had my ET this morning. Only one embryo made it and I had a 2dt. I was told it was graded 2-3 as altough it has 4 cells, it has a bit of fragmentation.

How I am ever going to get to the 29th without testing :dohh:


----------



## chichifab

Hi Miss Lemon, glad you are feeling better and I know what you mean about testing in a hotel room and work trousers not fitting!! Will you test before or after your work trip?
I don't know why I thought my progesterone wasn't working but I gusse I was having one of those panic moments.

Of course you can join in kirsty! Welcome to PUPO and hope your tranfer was great!

Hope you are enjoying your holiday Tory


----------



## babes987

Sorry to barge in but had fet on Tuesday and just read your posts and thought how lovely all the support is! At the moment feeling like a bloated beach whale, with the progesterone pessaries, very swollen and constipated sorry tmi! lol
This is my second go at IVF first was in March BFP but miscarried at 5 weeks, :angel: I am just hoping this time I am lucky enough to get enough positive result with a sticky one!!
Test date is 26/7 but keep thinking how could I be so lucky for it, to happen again!!
Wish I could stop being negative but been ttc a baby for a long time..

Good luck to all you Ladies you so deserve your BFP's

Keep us informed with any symptoms.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Hello to our new ladies Kristy and babes 

Go on hols tom but will be taking lap top can't stay away from you all that long lol.

I am getting really worried about lack of symptoms not feeling anything. 

Tory x


----------



## Miss Lemon

Hello new ladies and welcome to the waiting club! I'm sure you'll be lucky enough for the 2nd to work babes987. :thumbup: I'm with you on the bloated beached whale. Hopefully it will all be worth it when we all have our BFP's! Just tried to get my work trousers on and couldn't so having to go in in my baggiest pair of jeans! 

And I'm with you Tory on the no obvious symptoms - don't forget though, your embryo is still really young. Mind you, I had every early pregnancy symptom the week before the embryos went back in, so I know I can't trust my body!

Good luck waiting ladies - we're all another day closer!


----------



## babes987

Thanks Tory and Miss Lemon for the warm welcome!! Well still feel bloated this morning just want to wear something loose..
I am concerned that I am getting no symtoms too. Its day six since transfer and although miscarried at the last go at IVF, I am sure I was getting itchy boobs by now and I went light headed once but nothing!! Feel normal apart from bloaty stomach!
Oh well onwards and upwards got to think positive thoughts!! 

Hope your all getting on alright xxx


----------



## KristyHart

I have to admit I'm not symptom looking...done too much when I was trying naturally. And I am only 1dpt :dohh:

I am just hoping I dont get af. I vary one month im 25 days and the next 30. This is my short month. So I will only b knicker checking until test day lol


----------



## chichifab

hello everyone and welcome to the New ladies!! I am trying not to symptom spot but it is really hard!!
Just finished work and we will see for tommorow xx


----------



## Miss Lemon

Did work distract you chichifab? I went in today and was so uncomfortable with my bloating I felt miserable all day - plus I couldn't concentrate on anything. Stuff I was really into just doesn't feel important right now. Gosh - imagine how little you'd care if you were pregnant - and I usually love my job!

No real symptoms other than the tiniest little stabbing, and I'm 7 days past a 5 day transfer, so they're 12 days! I have a fibroid near the entrance to a fallopean tube which causes a stabbing pain before a during my period. I'm hoping this isn't a sign AF is coming! Got sore boobs too, but again, often get those with AF. 

Very, very emotional though. Nearly cracked and bought a test as the not knowing is getting really hard, but DH talked me out of doing it (as I asked him to do a couple of weeks ago!). I had a major cry and he was so comforting. He must be up for the 'supportive DH of the month' award! But then I just sobbed my eyes out at a sex and the city episode so know it's the hormones.

Well, as I'm all emotional perhaps now is the time to wish everyone 
:dust:


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

KristyHart said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> How are you all feeling? Is it ok to join in?
> 
> I had my ET this morning. Only one embryo made it and I had a 2dt. I was told it was graded 2-3 as altough it has 4 cells, it has a bit of fragmentation.
> 
> How I am ever going to get to the 29th without testing :dohh:

Hi Kristy
Hope you feel OK. Fingers crossed, it only takes that one special embryo.
Can i ask how many follicles and eggs you had collected? 
My EC / ET next week hopefully. 
You resting now? Have you got time off work? 
Bx


----------



## KristyHart

Hiya

I am feeling ok. I had the EC on the Friday. It was totally fine. I had 6 follicles and they took 5 eggs. Only 2 suitable for ICSI which both fertilised. Although come ET on day 2, only 1 made it far enough for transfer.

I rested Friday. Saturday I went down to my horse but didn't do much. The ET was Sunday morning. I rested all Sunday and had Monday off work but I went visiting family.

I still feel a little crampy.Very tired. My boobs are mega hurting and I am peeing like a trooper. I am guessing this is all the drugs I have had.

How many follies do you have?

xx


----------



## chichifab

Miss Lemon said:


> Did work distract you chichifab? I went in today and was so uncomfortable with my bloating I felt miserable all day - plus I couldn't concentrate on anything. Stuff I was really into just doesn't feel important right now. Gosh - imagine how little you'd care if you were pregnant - and I usually love my job!
> 
> No real symptoms other than the tiniest little stabbing, and I'm 7 days past a 5 day transfer, so they're 12 days! I have a fibroid near the entrance to a fallopean tube which causes a stabbing pain before a during my period. I'm hoping this isn't a sign AF is coming! Got sore boobs too, but again, often get those with AF.
> 
> Very, very emotional though. Nearly cracked and bought a test as the not knowing is getting really hard, but DH talked me out of doing it (as I asked him to do a couple of weeks ago!). I had a major cry and he was so comforting. He must be up for the 'supportive DH of the month' award! But then I just sobbed my eyes out at a sex and the city episode so know it's the hormones.
> 
> Well, as I'm all emotional perhaps now is the time to wish everyone
> :dust:

I really understand how you feel. Work did distruct me as I had a deadline for report so I had to get done though some girls at work were egger to know how I feel.
I diarrheoa when I got home from work!! (sorry TMI) can you imagine from bloatedness and constipation to that. 
I know what you mean about symptoms, I have nada!! And If I feel I do, i keep telling myself that its all in my head lol.
You are actually testing a day before me Miss Lemon. I hope I last till test day.

How is everyone feeling today???


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Hi Kristy

I only have 5 follicles at the moment (age 39 and 0.8AMH!!!) and have been a saint since Jan eg not drinking, acupuncture, all the vitamins under the sun, no parabens in my shower gel etc etc. I also have Natural Cell Killer so am on Steriods (and a history of Ureaplasmas so have had strong dose of Antibiotics this week!! rattle rattle) I am thinking, I cant have done anymore, so am praying for some goods eggs. 

I am on 450 Gonal F, what were you on? 
Cant you take more time off? Go sick? The longest 2 weeks you'll ever experience!!
B x


----------



## Bepaisley

How's everyone doing? I have my EC tomorrow at 8 am. So so nervous, afraid of the pain and then afraid to see how many do/don't fertilize! My clinic has me scheduled for a 5 day transfer on Tuesday, they aren't open on weekends so 3 day transfer is impossible. What if none make it to day 5?! Isn't it strange that they didn't even mention a 3 day transfer?! I know 5 day is said to be better but 3 day works on many also so why does it have to be 5 day or nothing. I'll be so upset if I don't get to my ET after all this, sigh. Ok need to just focus and get through EC at the moment. Been following all the ladies and it's been good to see EC was fairly easy for u all, good luck to those testing soon, I'm feeling anxious for u!!


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Bepaisley said:


> How's everyone doing? I have my EC tomorrow at 8 am. So so nervous, afraid of the pain and then afraid to see how many do/don't fertilize! My clinic has me scheduled for a 5 day transfer on Tuesday, they aren't open on weekends so 3 day transfer is impossible. What if none make it to day 5?! Isn't it strange that they didn't even mention a 3 day transfer?! I know 5 day is said to be better but 3 day works on many also so why does it have to be 5 day or nothing. I'll be so upset if I don't get to my ET after all this, sigh. Ok need to just focus and get through EC at the moment. Been following all the ladies and it's been good to see EC was fairly easy for u all, good luck to those testing soon, I'm feeling anxious for u!!

Hiya ... 
it is generally considered a good practice theses days to go for a 5 day transfer which is a blast transfer as against a 3 day transfer which is a cell stage transfer.During natural conception,the embryo reaches the uterus during the blast stage and its in the fallopian tube when in cell stage.Hence,transferring to the uterus during a 5-day(blast) replicates the natural process more closely as compared to a 3-day transfer.Besides,docs consider a blast to be a more sturdy stage of the embryo that has greater chances of implantation.That being said,a lot depends upon how the embryos are doing post fertilization.If they are slow in growth docs may want to transfer in the cell stage itself since uterus greater chances of better growth.Success is still almost as much in a cell stage as it is in a blast stage transfer.
They are experts. trust them. i wish you all the luck in the world. Let us know how it goes, ive got mine next week. x
:flower:


----------



## Bepaisley

Ahh hope mine make it to day 5!
I'll try to update u all tomorrow on how it goes - best of luck!


----------



## Miss Lemon

Good luck for tomorrow bepaisley. EC was so much better than I expected, so try not to worry. Easily said I know.

Test day for me tomorrow and I've not done any sneaky pre-testing - arghhh. Been away with work for 2 days and miserable with the bloating. Stomach so tight and painful now that I can't stand fully upright, I've got a weird white mark around my belly button (DH googled it and we think it is the skin stretching - nice!) and the worst thing was someone congratulated me on being pregnant coz I look it!! The nurse said she'll get a doctor to look tomorrow coz she's not come across the white mark before. 

Fingers' and toes all crossed, and good luck to all you ladies too. You make the wait easier.


----------



## Bepaisley

Thanks - I have heard it's not bad so I'm not freaking out but still nervous. I'm sure you all can relate :)
Miss lemon are u doing progesterone shots or suppositories? Sorry you are so uncomfortable but maybe it's because the extra progesterone created dur


----------



## Bepaisley

Whoops - was saying maybe the extra progesterone created during pregnancy is kicking in. Hopefully!!! Can't wait to hear ur results tomorrow, can't believe u haven't cheated, good luck!!


----------



## lizlemon

Just wanted to say good luck miss lemon from one lemon to another xxxx


----------



## Miss Lemon

good news


----------



## lizlemon

Congratulations miss lemon! That gas made my day xxx


----------



## labmommy

Congratulations! Such wonderful news.


----------



## Miss Lemon

Thank you! How are you all doing?

Hope your EC went well today Bepaisley and you not too sore.

And good luck with your test tomorrow chichifab. Really rooting for you!

xx


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Fantastic miss lemon...xxxxxx


----------



## KristyHart

Wooohooo :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I wish you a very happy 9 months xxxxxxxxx


----------



## chichifab

Congratulations miss lemon!!! So happy for you. I actually cheated today and did a hpt and it was negative. The clinic told me it was too early to test again tommorrow but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Miss Lemon

Really hoping it was just a bit too early for you chichi. Sending you positive vibes. xx


----------



## KristyHart

chichifab said:


> Congratulations miss lemon!!! So happy for you. I actually cheated today and did a hpt and it was negative. The clinic told me it was too early to test again tommorrow but I am not holding my breath.


Stay positive girl....we can both do it :hugs:


----------



## KristyHart

HOPEFULL2011 said:


> Hi Kristy
> 
> I only have 5 follicles at the moment (age 39 and 0.8AMH!!!) and have been a saint since Jan eg not drinking, acupuncture, all the vitamins under the sun, no parabens in my shower gel etc etc. I also have Natural Cell Killer so am on Steriods (and a history of Ureaplasmas so have had strong dose of Antibiotics this week!! rattle rattle) I am thinking, I cant have done anymore, so am praying for some goods eggs.
> 
> I am on 450 Gonal F, what were you on?
> Cant you take more time off? Go sick? The longest 2 weeks you'll ever experience!!
> B x

Hey hun. I was on 375ml gonal f. Really it is not ideal for me to go sick. My boss knows im going through IVF and has been so kind with all time off for appointments full pay and the day of EC and day after ET. He has moved me to an office downstairs with lots of light and air and opposite the loo in preperation. I only sit at a desk so would rather be there doing things than sitting at home twiddling my thumbs lol.


When is your EC? xx


----------



## Bepaisley

EC went well for me, a bit sore but not bad. Omg miss lemon, huge congrats!!!! I was thinking u might have mild OHSS cuz heard it gets like that when ur pregnant. Hopefully it calms down, my clinic told me not to drink a lot of water, drink g2 Gatorade and v8 and have salty things. Best of luck, ur numbers are high, so happy for u!


----------



## labmommy

Oh bepaisley I've been waiting for your update! So glad it went well. You must be tired from all the poking and proding. Can you share your numbers with us?


----------



## Bepaisley

More sore than tired. Not trying to move around today so i can't tomorrow. Can't stand just laying around. Well they said 20 follicles and then came back and told me they got 18 eggs! Great number but am worried about whether they will be good quality, fertilize etc. Should get a report tomorrow, hopefully good news, nervous about that! How are the shots going?


----------



## Bepaisley

So I can* tomorrow


----------



## labmommy

Can't stand? Uhoh that is sore! Was anyone allowed in the room with you while you were sedated for the procedure? Did you feel anything? 
My shots are going well. Better than I thought but I think I was more nervous than anything.


----------



## Bepaisley

Lol meant that I can not stand to be laying around all the time, I can walk around today it's just sore but I'm trying to stay in bed to hopefully feel back to myself 100% sooner rather than later. I didn't feel a thing, I felt like I was sleeping but remember just hearing ppl talking, I don't remember about what. Even when I woke up it was just some soreness, no real pain ever. Trust me I'm the biggest baby, I was on the verge of tears and so scared before starting and it's really not bad at ALL. no one is allowed in the room during the procedure at my clinic, it was the anesthesiologist, dr, and 2 nurses. My husband came to the recovery room after. It felt like 10 mins for the whole thing but my husband said he was waiting for 40. I think the actual procedure while I was sedated was prob 10 mins, most time was setting up and recovery. Shots aren't bad right? I was so nervous at first but after awhile felt the shots were easier than all the pills (vitamins etc) I had to take. When's ur first scan to check progress?


----------



## labmommy

Forgot to say what a great number that is! I'm sure that with so many to choose from you gave them some great quality eggies.


----------



## Bepaisley

Thanks :)
Feeling a bit relieved now, I know I'm not in the clear yet cuz so much can still go wron but feel good to know i have some embryos. Out of 18, 15 were mature and 12 are growing. Wont get my next update till Monday or Tuesday now when I go in. Ahh I so hope this workss. Btw feeling pretty good today, EC is really not bad, I was so scared!! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## babes987

Hi, I think I'm out.. Did a hpt test today 10 day post fet and BFN. I have had absolutely no symptoms, no sore boobs, no twinges, nothing!! The only thing I am experiencing is chronic swollen tummy and constipation :( I did have af pains two days ago but nothing has shown.

Do you think it was to early to test not due to test until Tuesday, but still, surely if I was pg I would have had a symptom????

What do you think???

Good luck to the rest of youxxxxx


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Day 12 scan on those few follies today.... 
all 5 of them growing BUT slowly!! My AMH is low (nearly non-existnant) so I am not surprised. So still on MAX Gonal F until Monday ... ugh!! Re-scan on Monday... I am hoping for EC next Wed-Fri ish... Been continiously injecting for 2 solid months now and have had enough.
Roll on next week.
I am still very pessimistic tho, other ladies on here with so many follicles and eggs and i have so few. :(

Hope all going Ok with you all x


----------



## blondemop

Hi ladies,
I have been following along but not posting too much. Had my EC yesterday - 9 eggs, got the call today 7 fertilized, only 4 still growing. They will call me tomorrow to set up a time for day 3 transfer on Sunday but might push me to Tuesday. I am REALLY hoping for a day 5 transfer. AUGH! the stress of it all! I wish I felt more positive... Just seemed my numbers were much better last time.


----------



## Tory123

Hi 

Just got back from holiday had a nice time. Congratulation to Lemon did look in on holiday.

Good luck to the PUPO girls who have just had EC. 

I did a test today and saw a light BFP then did two more and could see BFP then did a clear blue and it come back Pregnant. Can't get excited yet as I am on 9DP 2dt so don't know if this means trigger shot is still showing? Look forward to your comments.

Good luck

Tory x


----------



## Bepaisley

You must have triggered more than 11 days ago, def should be out of your system by now! Huge congrats!!


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Morning

Blondemop - 4 - thats 4 chances... you only need one... fingers crossed, (My friend only had 2 wggs and is expecting next week :) ) let us know if you go Sunday or Tuesday. How did you find EC?

Tory - sounds like a BFP. How exciting :):) congratulations 

Bepaisley - Do you know when you are back in yet?

Kristy - How you feeling?

What an emotional rollercoaster this is!! xxx


----------



## KittyCat82

Congrats Miss Lemon and hopefully Tory-let's hope this is a lucky thread!! I'm on day 12 of down regging seems to be going fast but feel like I've been doing it for ages if that makes sense! Af should be due now. Feeling quite irritable but not too bad. Good luck to everyone x


----------



## Bepaisley

Kittycat AF started late for me as well, I was concerned they were going to cancel my cycle, but don't worry it will come...I just ended up starting a day later than I would have after so much stress!
Hopefull I'll be going back Tuesday, I hope atleast 2 great quality embryos make it till then.


----------



## labmommy

last bcp last night. Baseline appt is Friday morning. Until then I continue lupron and baby aspirin daily.


----------



## Bepaisley

Wow you'll be stimming soon, time flies to egg collection!


----------



## KristyHart

Wow Tory fingers crossed. I hope you had a lovely holiday. I have managed not to test yet:happydance: But will I make it to Friday :shrug: I am just so scared of a BFN...

I have twinges mid tummy. My boobs r not as sore but are still sore.

I hope and pray for us all.

Hope you recent EC ladies are doing well

xxx


----------



## Miss Lemon

Been away for a few days as father in law had mild heart attack (he's ok thank goodness) so went to see him, but really missed seeing how you ladies are doing.

Tory - that sounds really positive. Pun intended! Fingers crossed so tight for you.

Kristy - my boobs seemed to change soreness from day to day and some days I was wondering if I'd imagined it, so looks like it can change. 

Sending hugs to you ladies with your growing embies - I hadn't realised how nerve wracking this time would be but it is, and hope you are coping ok.

xx


----------



## blondemop

Well, I got the call today and they are pushing me to day 5!!!! I am shocked actually. Hoping to have 2 good blasts to transfer. It would be nice to have the other 2 to freeze but thats a long shot. 

Hopefull- I found the EC quite easy. I don't remember a thing. Probably the best sleep I have had in a long time! :blush: I have had some mild OHSS, as I did the last time, but it's not bad. Just drinking LOADS of water.

Tory- sounds very promising! FX for you! :thumbup:

Labmommy- time really does fly once you start stimming. Should be soon now!

Bepaisley- looks like we are on the same schedule! Last time I went on vacation towards the end of the 2WW. It kept my mind off of things. Not sure how this 2WW will treat me with only work to focus on! :haha:

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## blondemop

Miss Lemon- glad your father in low is ok!


----------



## Bepaisley

Blonde, that's great, r u transferring on Tuesday as well? Sorry about ur previous loss but it is promising that it worked on u before
R u doing PIO shots? I have a wedding tomorrow and next weekend to keep me a little busy but that's not going to take up tooo much time :/ I'm wondering how I'll do my shots while I'm there though. Guess I'll just see how it goes, besides that lots of movies and tv, plus I'll go back to work one week. Trying not to test early!


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Blonde ... 5 days, thats fab good luck x


----------



## chichifab

Wow I haven't been on here for a while and I can see so much has happened. Congratulations Tory for your bfp!! Good luck to all the ladies in their PUPO, waiting for EC and ET. 
It didn't work for me and I will pray for yours to work. Just waiting on round 2 and I am off this thread, but I will be popping in to check how everyone is doing.


----------



## Miss Lemon

I'm so sorry chichi. Sending you :hugs::hugs:
Praying too that next time will be your time.


----------



## Tory123

Hi

I am so sorry chichi. Don't give up hope, I know I am not out of the woods yet but I never thought I would ever see a BFP I have been trying for 5 years. Got low AMH and 36. I have seen all my friends get pregnant and have babies and thought I would never even get this far.

Saying all that I am really worried about the HGG levels for Wednesday.

When is your official beta test Lemon? 

Good luck loads of baby dust 

Tory x


----------



## KristyHart

chichifab said:


> Wow I haven't been on here for a while and I can see so much has happened. Congratulations Tory for your bfp!! Good luck to all the ladies in their PUPO, waiting for EC and ET.
> It didn't work for me and I will pray for yours to work. Just waiting on round 2 and I am off this thread, but I will be popping in to check how everyone is doing.


Im so sorry chichifab. Have you contacted the clinic? Have they said how soon you can get in again? :hugs:

xxx


----------



## chichifab

KristyHart said:


> Im so sorry chichifab. Have you contacted the clinic? Have they said how soon you can get in again? :hugs:
> 
> xxx

I did contact the clinic and I have a follow up appointment august the 10th. So we should be starting our next cycle in September. The only positive thing is that I start my Nhs cycles (and I have 3 tries). I have learnt something out of this Kirsty and that can also be a positive.


----------



## Bepaisley

Sorry chichiFab, that's so hard to hear. I hope the next cycle is better for u, I hear a lot of the time drs learn from ur first cycle and second goes more smoothly, I'm sure they'll tell u when u go for ur follow up.


----------



## labmommy

I'm so sorry to hear that chichi. Hugs to you. I have heard many people say what paisley mentioned though. The doctors learn from your first cycle...this may mean september will be your big cycle!


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

sorry to hear your news Chici. :( xx
Good luck tomorrow Blonde.
EC Wed for me. Only 5 follicles so very anxious. :( 
Need a sprinkle of good luck. xx


----------



## Tory123

Hi Everyone

Good luck for EC Hopefull and the PUPO Ladies.

I am so worried about the beta on Wed, don't feel anything no sore boobs or nothing. Feel sick with the wait. 

Tory x


----------



## Miss Lemon

Tory123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Saying all that I am really worried about the HGG levels for Wednesday.
> 
> When is your official beta test Lemon?
> 
> Good luck loads of baby dust
> 
> Tory x

Is the beta test the blood test? I had the blood test last Thurs and they said my 'levels' were 304. They look for anything over 80! Wondering if that means two? Find out on the 4th!

Good luck with your blood test tomorrow. It looks such a good sign that you had some positive lines, and don't forget that some women have no symptoms at all. I think we're so conditioned to worrying after IVF. 

Hope your transfer has gone well today Blonde!


----------



## Tory123

Hi Lemon

That's excellent 304 maybe twins!

Will let you know tomorrow how mine goes quite bloated tonight.

Good luck on transfer Blonde x

Tory x


----------



## blondemop

Thanks!
Transfer went fine. 1 "excellent" (grade 4AB) and 1 "good" (3BB) transferred. Still watching the other two to see if they will be able to freeze. Overall I am pleased! I have slept most of the day today.

Good luck tomorrow Tory!

Miss Lemon - with my first IVF my first level was 1090 and I was convinced that it was twins because that seemed so high. It was only one. So I guess just like everything else on this wild roller coaster, you never know!


----------



## labmommy

Good luck blondemop! So glad it went well for you and that quality is so exciting!


----------



## KittyCat82

Hello ladies-hope you all doing ok-I have a question, when did you come on when down regging? I am on day 15 of dr today (cd 36) and no af yet! I spoke to clinic this morning and they said this is fine and sometimes the buselerin injections can delay af and if worst comes to worst, they will put my appointment next week back a few days. Does anyone know if this means I may not be responding? I am having side effects but nothing too bad. Good luck to all those awaiting results x


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

KittyCat82 said:


> Hello ladies-hope you all doing ok-I have a question, when did you come on when down regging? I am on day 15 of dr today (cd 36) and no af yet! I spoke to clinic this morning and they said this is fine and sometimes the buselerin injections can delay af and if worst comes to worst, they will put my appointment next week back a few days. Does anyone know if this means I may not be responding? I am having side effects but nothing too bad. Good luck to all those awaiting results x

Hiya

Dont worry. It will be delayed, thats normal. ( i cant give you an idea when cos i had to have an op and restart down regging mid stimming!!) But it was heavy and I had quite bad PMT (poor DH!!) 
You will be responding, everyone very different, I was on big doses and it took a long time. And max doses of stimming and that was up'd from 12 days to 15 in the end. They will monitor you carefully. 

EC today for me and for an old bird with 0.8AMH - they got 5 eggs ... not alot to alot of the women in these forums but personally I am THRILLED. Just hoping that my DH's samples is working its wonders as we speak. 
No idea what grades , no idea how this will turn out but have done:happydance: everything in my power for this to work.

:) x:happydance:


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks hun-much appreciated. I am trying not to worry about it. Thats great news for you-will keep everything crossed for you x x x


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Blonde congratulations on being pupo
Hopefully good result on EC.

I am over the moon just got my beta back and it is 942. I was a bit worried about the high numbers but hopefully its becasue it could be twins. I have to say I never ever thought I would be pregnant. I am 36 and have PCOS and low AMH. Never give up hope and spreading loads of baby dust.

Tory x


----------



## Miss Lemon

Congrats Tory - that's fantastic!! I'm so pleased for you :happydance:

And that's brilliant news for you too Hopeful!:happydance: Sure the magic is happening at the lab!


----------



## KristyHart

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Good news in here today. Well done girlies xx


----------



## blondemop

:happydance: Tory and Hopeful!!!
Great news on here today. I like it! :thumbup:

I got a call from the clinic today and I have 1 blastocyte that was good for freezing! Hooray!


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

got the call.... 2 have fertilised. but one of the, has cleaved late so they say high chance of not lasting. BUT 1 definate egg - hope it will last til tomorrow ET.

What a game of roulette! This has cost nearly £9000 kerching! and at a huge emotional and mental/physical expense... and cant believe I finally am having our one and only ever chance of ET tomorrow. I am not a religious person but will be praying to every god this evening. Then 2 weeks of resting for moi x


----------



## Miss Lemon

Congrats on your blast blondemop!

And good luck Hopeful. It only takes one! It can happen for you. I'm sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

never ever ever thought i'd be able to write this... 

*PUPO  *

Both 4 cells today and good grades. so relieved, excited and every other emotion under the sun. let the 2ww commence! x


----------



## Miss Lemon

Congratulations! That's bloomin' brilliant news that they both good grades. Don't forget to have a laugh for the next day or two, get those happy hormones circulating. 'funny cats' on you tube worked for me!


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Miss Lemon said:


> Congratulations! That's bloomin' brilliant news that they both good grades. Don't forget to have a laugh for the next day or two, get those happy hormones circulating. 'funny cats' on you tube worked for me!

ha ha good advice... i love this place and you peops :happydance: x


----------



## Tory123

Congruatulations being PUPO hopefull!

How are you lemon? I keep worrying as today had no symptoms hope your fine?
Have you had any other checks other than the Beta? I have only had one beta and a scan in two weeks time do you know what they are hoping to see in two weeks as it feels too soon to see anything?


----------



## Miss Lemon

I'm exactly the same Tory - worrying as my bloating has gone down, so the only 'symptom' I have is my boobs are a bit bigger and very sore in the night. Ok in the day though bizarrely. I've had a couple of 'oh my god it must have stopped growing' days, and was actually really tempted yesterday to do a HPT to see if it's still ok!
Not had any other tests etc. since the blood test, but am booked in for the 6 week scan on Thursday. More waiting! I think this is where they are checking to see it is in the right place and not an ectopic pregnancy, and whether there are one or two! Don't know if they'll take more blood - it wasn't mentioned. Apparently some people see a heartbeat, but then in others that doesn't show until week 7 so they can't promise. 

I'm hoping that it all feels a bit more real after I've seen it. At the moment, it feels like I got to play the 'I'm pregnant' game for a few days, and now it's back to real life! I know that sounds awful and ungrateful, but it just seems unbelievable after wanting this for so long.


----------



## Tory123

Hi 

That's excatly how I feel Lemon that my hormone levels could of gone down and no way of knowing. The bloating has come back but have told quite a few of my friends now who have recently had babies and they said it is normal for the symptoms to be strong some days and nothing next. They also mentioned its like you mind almost plays tricks on you like someone has told you your pregnant and it is not until you see the scans etc does it start to feel real.

Do we also count how many weeks pregnant from the date of EC?


----------



## Miss Lemon

From 2 weeks before the EC, so even when it was only 14 days old, it counts as 4 weeks. Apparently they usually count it from the first day of your last period coz people know exactly when that was, but don't usually know when they ovulated. But with IVF they count it two weeks before EC. 

How are you PUPO ladies coping with the wait?


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

3 days past transfer for me. just taking it easy. Mind working overtime :(


----------



## KittyCat82

Good luck Hopeful!! x


----------



## Bepaisley

5 days past transfer and it doesn't get any easier lol
Feel like I'm going crazy! Was happy to feel AF cramps the past few days, but today...nothing...


----------



## Miss Lemon

Hang on in there bepaisley and hopeful! I had hint of cramps a few times, but then nothing on other days so that's ok.

Know it's such a hard time so am hoping it goes speedily for you both.


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Thanks Miss L:) I think I feel a slight cramp but then think its all in my mind & I am imagining it. Bepaisley, are you taking it easy? So is your test date next Mon?


----------



## Bepaisley

I def felt some here and there but not lately, maybe once yesterday, i feel like im focusing on it too much now so it seems less often lol...


----------



## Bepaisley

Whoops hit enter too soon... Could be in my head also, i took it easy And was off for the day of transfer and then 4 days after that but I came back to work yesterday. My job is a desk job though so not doing anything strenuous. My official test day is Monday but I'll test this weekend to prepare myself for that phone call! God I hope it worked!!


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Routing for you bepaisley and hopeful! Not long to go now to those BFP!


----------



## Bepaisley

Thanks, getting so antsy!! :)


----------



## Miss Lemon

Good luck this weekend if you do a sneaky test Bepaisley. Got everything crossed for you. :thumbup: Hope you coping with the wait ok!
When do you test Hopeful?


----------



## blondemop

Had blood test today.
:bfn:
Looks like thats all for me, no babies in my future.
Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Bepaisley

Thanks miss lemon, honestly going crazy, bought some tests today to test this weekend.

Blondemop - I'm so sorry :( don't know if you want to hear this right now, but i see from your signature you did get pregnant before and unfortunately miscarried. Do u just not want to try again after all you've been through or is it finances? I know this is my one shot for a long time and can't try again because of finances so it's very stressful. But please don't give up all hope!


----------



## labmommy

Oh blondmop so sorry to hear that. I hope you will get through this as best as you can. Not sure if you heard but Donna who is another member on bnb abd did ivf in June just got a bfp after her failed ivf attempts.good luck to you!


----------



## Bepaisley

BFN :(
sigh-guess I'm on a break till we can save money for another try
So devastated, I was so hopeful, re said I'd be pregnant this year and was so positive about it all :(
Good luck to everyone else cycling!


----------



## labmommy

Paisley I wouldn't count you out yet. The re said to us before we started to not test early because there are many couples that do and get negatives then come in and get positive tests. I hope that is the case for you! I do see where not getting a second line would be devastating on its own. :(


----------



## Tory123

Blondemop and Bepaisley

Really sorry thinking of you both x


----------



## Bepaisley

labmommy said:


> Paisley I wouldn't count you out yet. The re said to us before we started to not test early because there are many couples that do and get negatives then come in and get positive tests. I hope that is the case for you! I do see where not getting a second line would be devastating on its own. :(

It's just I'm already 9 days past a 6 day transfer, my beta is especially late cuz the clinic is not open on weekends...so I'm sure its accurate...


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Blonde & Paisley - I am so sorry for your BFNs :( Its so soul destroying, I am sending you both hugs & cuddles. I have tears in my eyes for you xxxx
I test wed as had 2dt - wont risk testing early.


----------



## Miss Lemon

I'm really sorry Blondemop - that's so gutting. Sending you :hugs: too.

Bepaisley - really hoping it was a bit early for you.


----------



## KittyCat82

So sorry to hear of the bfn's ladies. Hope you get some answers and keep strong x


----------



## Bepaisley

Nope official bfn :(
They said come on day 3 if u want to cycle again. Didn't even offer to go over anything with the dr! I said I dont have money for that can I come talk to the dr, so I'll go in Wednesday to see what will happen next time and to talk about shared risk plans. Guess I'm on a break till next year :/ hope to see better news in this forum soon!


----------



## KittyCat82

So sorry Hun-it's bad they don't go over stuff with you-I was told that they can learn a lot from the first go, that is why so often the second cycle works. How much is it per cycle? There is a thread on here for failed treatment-it's nice to see that most of the older posts are now pregnant. My friend had to have two IVF to get pregnant and then fell naturally With her second-gives me hope! Hope your appointment goes well x x


----------



## Bepaisley

Yea I was expecting them to offer but o well, hopefully I get some encouragement on the meeting Wednesday, and will ask if he will still give me the same chance at success. This time my insurance covered it but I had a 25k cap so I'm sure it's not enough for another cycle. He has a few shared risk plans, 2 tries for about 16k, 3 for 19 and 7 for 20...not sure which we will do yet. I did find that thread you mentioned and have been slowly reading through, it's def encouraging to see that eventually most did get pregnant. I hope the first works for u! I can tell u that during the 2ww wait I thought I had all kind of symptoms, i felt bloated and AF cramps throughout, even nauseous the last few days including today and def some hot flashes the last few days. I guess that's all progesterone so I know for next time not to symptom spot!


----------



## faye38

hey wishing you all the luck take lots of vitamins as i did and thay do help im in my 2 week wait from ivf/pgd i spotted on day5 and again on day 7 today so just keeping fingers and toes crossed all so cramps and headache i had 4 embryos implanted cant wait to see what happens next im 41 dh 48 xx


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

faye38 said:


> hey wishing you all the luck take lots of vitamins as i did and thay do help im in my 2 week wait from ivf/pgd i spotted on day5 and again on day 7 today so just keeping fingers and toes crossed all so cramps and headache i had 4 embryos implanted cant wait to see what happens next im 41 dh 48 xx

Hi Faye
When do you test? I thought 3 embryos was max allowed over age of 40?
I am on my 2ww, I test tomorrow. Have had NO spotting and few cramps 8 & 9DP2DT... nothing since. This is SO hard. 
I also have been on every vitamin going since Jan, gave up alcohol and caffiene, even stopped showering in gels that include Parabens. My DH gave up smoking and alcohol (well for 5 weeks) I am not bathing, just showers. I have had 6 months of acupuncture and have laid still for the whole 2ww. Not even done my housework. 
We only have one shot at this so have given in my 100%, then if I get a BFN tomorrow... then I can spend the rest of my life thinking "what if". 
x


----------



## Miss Lemon

I'm so sorry Bepaisley. Hope you get some support on Wednesday. :hugs:

Good luck hopeful for tomorrow. So rooting for you.


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

BFP. 

We cannot believe it. With all my problems, we have beaten the odds. Shocked. Happy. Excited. Scared and also feel sad & guilty cos of the recent BFNs on here. A rollercoaster of emotions. We have a really high chance of miscarraige so still not letting it sink in I suppose. Got doctors this afternoon... back to the NHS.... wonder if they will take over my progesterone and steriod prescriptions or do i have to keep paying. We totted it up, including the drugs, op, ivf, vitamins, acupucture etc etc.... its cost us over £9000!! We remortgaged to do this and only have one go, so rest rest rest for me....back to work Monday tho....booo. xxxx


----------



## Bepaisley

Don't feel guilty hopefull, you have been through a lot and should enjoy every second of this pregnancy! I hope you have a sticky bean and have a happy, healthy 9 months, congrats!!


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

thank you. x Hope you are ok x


----------



## KittyCat82

Massive congrats hopeful! X


----------



## labmommy

Congratulations Hopeful! I hope it sticks well and h & h 9 mths!


----------



## labmommy

Had EC this morning. Very painful when I awoke. They managed to move the left ovary over as close to its correct spot as possiblt but still had to go slightly through the cervix to get to it. 16 follicles had eggs! We will do 10 with ICSI and 6 regular meeting with sperm. Can't wait for the call tomorrow! If there are 4 or less that look good tomorroww it will be a 3 dt, if there are 8 or more than 5 day. Anything in between will be decided on on day 3.


----------



## Miss Lemon

Congratulations Hopeful! That is absolutely fantastic news.:happydance:


----------

